# ReSetting Mirror Tilt for Reverse



## Djuka (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi Friends,

During delivery my sales representative had me set my side view mirrors for normal driving and then for reversing. After owning the car for 6 months I was trying to make some adjustments to the mirror tilt in reverse and save them. I have had no luck. After making adjustments and using the save feature that pops up for the driver profile the mirrors still go to the originally set position. The manual does not specifically mention how to save the new mirror tilt position. I have used the menus and the pop ups to save and had no luck in saving the mirror tilt I prefer. Is there a way to clear/reset the mirror tilt and save the new setting? I have resorted to leaving mirror tilt off for now. Thanks for any help with my poorly pointed mirrors.

Cheers,
PO


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Just put the car in Reverse, adjust the mirrors, and save the setting. It should go back there every time you select reverse. Make sure you have your own driver profile selected when performing the above steps.


----------



## Djuka (Mar 7, 2018)

3V Pilot said:


> Just put the car in Reverse, adjust the mirrors, and save the setting. It should go back there every time you select reverse. Make sure you have your own driver profile selected when performing the above steps.


Thanks for the quick reply. That is the problem. The mirror tilt feature does not save the NEW setting. It always goes to the same (old) position. No matter what I do. I will go mess around with it in a few minutes just to make sure I am not having a "brain fart". Thanks again.

PO


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

Djuka said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. That is the problem. The mirror tilt feature does not save the NEW setting. It always goes to the same (old) position. No matter what I do. I will go mess around with it in a few minutes just to make sure I am not having a "brain fart". Thanks again.
> 
> PO


Try deleting the profile and re-creating it. I know a pain but may be worth a try.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Djuka said:


> That is the problem. The mirror tilt feature does not save the NEW setting. It always goes to the same (old) position. No matter what I do.


MAKE SURE THE CAR IS IN REVERSE.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

@gravityrydr said:


> Try deleting the profile and re-creating it. I know a pain but may be worth a try.


Actually it's not much of a pain because all you need to do is delete the profile WHILE the car is in that profile. Then create a new one and all the settings should be the same.


----------



## Djuka (Mar 7, 2018)

3V Pilot said:


> Actually it's not much of a pain because all you need to do is delete the profile WHILE the car is in that profile. Then create a new one and all the settings should be the same.


Hi Kids,
No problem creating another profile. I was thinking the same thing when it was suggested (great minds and all that)! However, no joy. The mirror tilt position remains the same. Keep the suggestions coming. I am pretty adept with all things Tesla but the is vexing me. I am sure there is a solution and it probably involves one step I have missed. Just cannot put my finger on it. Thanks everyone.

PO


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Djuka said:


> Hi Kids,
> No problem creating another profile. I was thinking the same thing when it was suggested (great minds and all that)! However, no joy. The mirror tilt position remains the same. Keep the suggestions coming. I am pretty adept with all things Tesla but the is vexing me. I am sure there is a solution and it probably involves one step I have missed. Just cannot put my finger on it. Thanks everyone.
> 
> PO


So, just to be clear, you have the car in Reverse when you are adjuting the mirrors correct? Not showing "H" for hold or anything else? (Not that I'm sure that would matter). Both of my mirrors auto fold down every time I put the car in reverse and it's never failed to work.

If nothing above works it might be time to put in a service request.


----------



## Djuka (Mar 7, 2018)

3V Pilot said:


> So, just to be clear, you have the car in Reverse when you are adjuting the mirrors correct? Not showing "H" for hold or anything else? (Not that I'm sure that would matter). Both of my mirrors auto fold down every time I put the car in reverse and it's never failed to work.
> 
> If nothing above works it might be time to put in a service request.


Hi,

Yes. Foot on brake. Reverse selected. The mirrors auto tilt as they should. Just not to the aiming/setting I would like for backing up. Is the aim point adjustable in auto tilt? Wherever I put them and save the setting, they end up in the same place as before. Thanks.

PO


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Djuka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes. Foot on brake. Reverse selected. The mirrors auto tilt as they should. Just not to the aiming/setting I would like for backing up. Is the aim point adjustable in auto tilt? Wherever I put them and save the setting, they end up in the same place as before. Thanks.
> 
> PO


Okay, so the auto tilt function is working but you can't seem to set them to a new place. Now the problem is clearer. To answer the question, Yes, you should be able to set them where you want and save that position. Once in reverse you should be able to move them and save that setting. If that is not working a new profile should do the trick, that is probably the best way to solve your issue.


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

3V Pilot said:


> Actually it's not much of a pain because all you need to do is delete the profile WHILE the car is in that profile. Then create a new one and all the settings should be the same.


I have a low pain threshold.


----------



## Frank99 (Aug 3, 2017)

>>> I have a low pain threshold. 
I don't buy that, looking at your profile photo...


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

@Djuka, which software version is your car on?


----------



## suprteck (Sep 26, 2017)

I have the same problem, brought it in to the SC and they said its a known problem. You can try to recalibrate the mirror by adjusting it the full range up, down, left, right and then saving the position in reverse. I couldnt get it to work so I just turned off auto tilt. They said it would start to lose its saved position again and they are coming out with a fix in a future update.


----------



## Djuka (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi Friends,

Still no joy on getting the mirrors to remember a new reverse tilt position. Every iteration that has been suggested has been tried. The software version is 2018.28.3 712cf878. Thank you @superteck for letting me know I am not alone. Thank you to all participants in the Forum for your replies.

Cheers,
PO


----------



## Art (Oct 30, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> Just put the car in Reverse, adjust the mirrors, and save the setting. It should go back there every time you select reverse. Make sure you have your own driver profile selected when performing the above steps.


This did not work for me. Mirrors went back to downward view. I turn the downward view off because it is unsafe when unable to view traffic.


----------



## Pat Fenis (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm actually not a fan of always on auto tilt. I have it on a cloned profile that also has chill /comfort steering, allows for a quick tap for highway cruising and curbside parking.


----------



## Skelly (Aug 15, 2018)

I have the same issue. I would like the passenger's side mirror to tilt down to see the curb, but keep the driver's side up. I have not been able to find a way to keep this setting. I've tried new profiles, etc.... Hopefully the issue will be resolved in an update.


----------



## rlb4 (May 22, 2018)

Has anyone been able to fix this problem? I'm on 42.4 and still have this problem.


----------



## bongo (Nov 7, 2018)

I have the same problem.


----------



## eagleco (Dec 10, 2018)

Auto-tilt works fine for me but I have the option turned off since I rarely need to parallel park. It'd be great to have a contextual button pop up when in reverse so I could tilt them with 1 touch on the rare occasion that I'm parallel parking.


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

The problem of the driver's side mirror not returning to the correct position after reverse had been an infrequent issue for a while. I had been holding off putting in a service call in the hope it was just a software issue. As the car got nearer to one year old the issue started occurring more often. I went online and made a service ticket. The next day Tesla messaged me back that they will replace the mirror assembly. A service ranger messaged me and set up an appointment. He asked was work or home better? I said I was at a conference at that time and as it was in his service area he came to me there and swapped the mirror. Three weeks so far and the issue has not returned. He says he has done a few of these swaps on earlier Model 3s.


----------



## yosiel (9 mo ago)

Was this ever fixed. It’s 2022 and have same problem


----------



## drunkntigr (2 mo ago)

yosiel said:


> Was this ever fixed. It’s 2022 and have same problem


November 2022 and just picked up my Model Y and same problem. 

It's annoying AF, I just turn off the auto tilt as it just won't remember my preferred angle.


----------

